# Great Central Railway Wagon Repair Shop, Leicester - September 2013



## Goldie87 (Sep 10, 2013)

The wagon repair shop was built in 1897 as part of the Great Central Railways London Extension, which passed through Leicester on a series of impressive viaducts and bridges. The building was situated in the large goods yards south of the city, a site which in later years became famous for being the home of Vic Berry's scrapyard. The GCR through Leicester finally closed in 1969 though by this time the building had long since fallen out of use for its original purpose. By the early 90's the metal fabricators CPH (Thurmaston) were using the building. In 2011 there were plans to demolish the building and replace it with an eight storey block of student flats. On Sept 20th 2011 an order was granted to bring the potential demolition of the Victorian building under council control. On Sept 21st at around 10pm windows started being smashed and removed, and local residents could hear hammers and angle grinders at work. In the morning it could be seen some windows had been removed and crudely bricked up and random paint thrown over the brickwork and some graffiti daubed on the walls! There were plans to turn the building into a drive through restaurant among other things, but these were refused. There is currently work going on at the building, but no idea what they are doing to it!

First a few exterior photos I took in 2001...


----------



## magmo (Sep 10, 2013)

Park Drive were one of only two makes of fags sold in 5's and funny enough they were always priced at the same amount as you got diner money.....


----------



## MD (Sep 11, 2013)

was nice to see inside here are a couple from me 




clockingin- by M D Allen, on Flickr




regulations by M D Allen, on Flickr




long by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice location and great shots!


----------



## fleydog (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the last picture! Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2013)

Lovely shots guys, you both have a really similar style: understated and rich quality, love it. 
Cheers for sharing guys!


----------



## King Al (Dec 2, 2013)

Interesting looking place! Great pics Goldie & MD


----------



## smiler (Dec 4, 2013)

magmo said:


> Park Drive were one of only two makes of fags sold in 5's and funny enough they were always priced at the same amount as you got diner money.....



Ain’t that the truth, even in the late fifty’s, the other brand was woodbines? I seem to remember.

I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## DancePlanet (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice report


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok I'm going to be the first on this...why the fu8k is there a bus in there?

Great shots though, awesome work


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 3, 2014)

No idea why the bus was there, it was a bit random!


----------

